# New Tesla Model 3 Photos! (SolarCity event)



## Skione65

New Photos of the Model 3. Apparently 'Summoned' out of garage during Elon's Solar Roof Reveal. Looks Amazing.....


----------



## Skione65

Enjoy!!! Another Model 3 'Fix' while we wait! 
That Vehicle is just plain Gorgeous......

Ski


----------



## MelindaV

And in their marketing image


----------



## Michael Russo

Every time we see this car, it becomes more desirable...!! It's so slick looking that it appeals to me almost in ALL colors! And so what I find amusing is that the traditional guy that I am - who essentially has alternated between black and dark blue Beemers for the last 15 years or so (OK... I did have one white 5 Series... ;-) ) - is now seriously considering Midnight Silver... if not (OMG!!) even Silver, like in those pics!!! My best friend, who swears by silver metallic Mercs, is having a laugh... Ok, can't get him to buy T≡SLA (he could afford an S P100DL if he cared to!!)... he HAS to wait for the EQ... German of course...


----------



## Skione65

MelindaV said:


> And in their marketing image


@MelindaV,

I noticed that as well.....great catch! 

Ski


----------



## Skione65

My photos were screen shots of Elon's Solar Reveal....this one is courtesy of Evannex......

Ski


----------



## Skione65

Hopefully this works.....






Enjoy!

Ski


----------



## TrevP

Definitely silver for me.

I really love the short and low front end on Model 3. It gives it movement and a distinctive look. Ima gonna be that guy with the best looking car in the neighbourhood


----------



## Johnson Wu

I think it is not the final version,because I don't see the cameras and sensors as Musk said.


----------



## Michael Russo

Johnson Wu said:


> I think it is not the final version,because I don't see the cameras and sensors as Musk said.


Johnson, indeed as this is likely one of the two cars in addition to the Sig. Red, that were at the first reveal on 3/31 I take it


----------



## Jayc

This is the demo car from reveal day March 31st. AP2 was announced recently so very little chance of that making its way to those demo cars. Maybe the new batch of test cars will come with AP2 hardware.


----------



## Johnson Wu

Anyway, Model3 is really beautiful.


----------



## Michael Russo

Yeah, @Jayc, this will be for the third reveal ... This was reveal 2.25... 
Anyway the IS gorgeous for sure!! Imagine it without mirrors?


----------



## Jayc

I agree @Michael Russo, it would look great at the end.

However, we are running out of topics to discuss here and in tmc forums  . Part of the fun discussing our common interest I guess but have to admit, I am getting disappointed that Tesla is saying nothing about non-US orders. EM says 12 months of production is already sold out but does that include international orders? These days, the answer to that depends on who you ask and where they are based. Would be nice to get rough ETA direct from Tesla.


----------



## Johnson Wu

Jayc said:


> I agree @Michael Russo, it would look great at the end.
> 
> However, we are running out of topics to discuss here and in tmc forums  . Part of the fun discussing our common interest I guess but have to admit, I am getting disappointed that Tesla is saying nothing about non-US orders. EM says 12 months of production is already sold out but does that include international orders? These days, the eeanswer to that depends on who you ask here they are based. Would be nice to get rough ETA direct from Tesla.


Totally agree, I have to say that I am not good at English, but I love Tesla. Although I have registered Model 3, I didn't see any supercharge station in Taiwan.Tesla uses lot of Taiwan's components included the power engine,but Tesla did not see Taiwan as a important market.


----------



## Michael Russo

Jayc said:


> I agree @Michael Russo, it would look great at the end.
> 
> However, we are running out of topics to discuss here and in tmc forums  . Part of the fun discussing our common interest I guess but have to admit, I am getting disappointed that Tesla is saying nothing about non-US orders. EM says 12 months of production is already sold out but does that include international orders? These days, the answer to that depends on who you ask and where they are based. Would be nice to get rough ETA direct from Tesla.


Agree. Good to share EU perspective though Trev and Ken are doing an increasingly good job to keep us informed too - watch Episod 10 if you have not already!
Agree, more news will be welcome whenever it gets to us... When I am still hopeful I can get my Model ≡ by the end of 2018 (2 years...!) though 1Q19 might be more realistic... will be in SW France by then !
Crossing my fingers for a third reveal before Christmas, although, here again, March '17 is more likely... Remember though, time flies and it will definitely be worth the wait!!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Johnson Wu said:


> Totally agree, I have to say that I am not good at English, but I love Tesla. Although I have registered Model 3, I didn't see any supercharge station in Taiwan.Tesla uses lot of Taiwan's components included the power engine,but Tesla did not see Taiwan as a important market.


Johnson, everything will come in due course... Trust you'll have a local Supercharger by the time the care comes. And remember, make sure you get ready to have effective charging capability at home...


----------



## Johnson Wu

Thank you, charging at home is OK for me.I hope the supercharge will be OK for me to long tour,although Taiwan is only 800 km for whole island trip.


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Johnson, indeed as this is likely one of the two cars in addition to the Sig. Red, that were at the first reveal on 3/31 I take it


The red Model 3 was a new red, not signature red - this one has more of a gold/orange metallic to it


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> The red Model 3 was a new red, not signature red - this one has more of a gold/orange metallic to it


But maybe not a real car so the color could be photoshopped, right, Melinda?


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> But maybe not a real car so the color could be photoshopped, right, Melinda?


well, it was on the stage, and at the Gigafactory event. That's pretty hard to photoshop 

Model ☰ prototype Red:









Signature Red:









Multicoat Red:


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> well, it was on the stage, and at the Gigafactory event. That's pretty hard to photoshop
> 
> Model ☰ prototype Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multicoat Red:


Oops! Pardon my ignorance!  
1. I was not aware that Signature Red was so dark
2. Yet then wasn't this the red car (that did not drive) that was at the Reveal #1?
Greetings, Mike


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Oops! Pardon my ignorance!
> 1. I was not aware that Signature Red was so dark
> 2. Yet then wasn't this the red car (that did not drive) that was at the Reveal #1?
> Greetings, Mike


yeah - the red on the stage and at the gigafactory (and likely shown in the SolarCity promo shot in the garage - although that could have been Photoshopped in) that's just a rolling body


----------



## xxZULAxx

Skione65 said:


> View attachment 648
> 
> 
> My photos were screen shots of Elon's Solar Reveal....this one is courtesy of Evannex......
> 
> Ski


the way this image reflects color of the car, more like titanium or carbon of some sort...think i am going to go that way if its available


----------



## Michael Russo

xxZULAxx said:


> the way this image reflects color of the car, more like titanium or carbon of some sort...think i am going to go that way if its available


Well, this is the beautiful silver from the reveal get agree the color varies a lot with lighting... Still a toss for me with the Midnight Silver... which funnily enough, according to my wifey, makes it look like a Batmobile.


----------



## Michael Russo

Not sure how new/recent this is but sharing it with all of ya anyways... 
http://www.i4u.com/2016/11/118124/tesla-model-3-leaked-matte-black


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Not sure how new/recent this is but sharing it with all of ya anyways...
> http://www.i4u.com/2016/11/118124/tesla-model-3-leaked-matte-black


that pix of the matte black one out was posted a while after the March reveal
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/1475638/


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> that pix of the matte black one out was posted a while after the March reveal
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/1475638/


Oops... was a bit concerned this would be the case... crazy it pops up on the net now...


----------

